
The CEO of Whole Foods says eating plant-based 'meats' is unhealthy - OrgNet
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/whole-foods-ceo-john-mackey-plant-based-meat-products-unhealthy-2019-8-1028481335
======
LUmBULtERA
>"If you look at the ingredients, they are super-highly processed foods,"
Mackey told CNBC. "I don't think eating highly processed foods is healthy. I
think people thrive on eating whole foods."

>He added: "As for health, I will not endorse that, and that is about as big a
criticism that I will do in public."

Well, okay. He's not saying eating animal-based meat is healthier, which is
what a lot of people are actually substituting plant-based meat for. According
to Wikipedia at least, CEO John Mackey is also either vegetarian or vegan so
probably doesn't endorse eating any kind of meat.

------
8bitsrule
Not a vegan, but _running 'feed'_ (whatever that is??? which may contain
antibiotics, hormones and toxins and water) _through a cow_ makes it 'highly-
processed'.

(Another vague term - like 'natural' and 'healthy' and 'organic' \- favored by
marketers and which means bupkis.)

In 5 years (having caught up) they'll be assuring us that _their_ plant-based
meats are more healthy and natural.

